# Might switch to Raw



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, so I was all excited because I had finally switched Tater over to Orijen LB and then I read that raw may be better.

I have about 3 months worth of kibble, so I have that much time to decide if I want to try raw feeding. It seems pretty overwhelming though. None of what I've read makes much sense, but I'm sure some more reading will help with that.

Is everything truly "raw" or is there any cooking involved? Does anyone have pictures of a typical meal? lol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lauri & the gang from this board is the raw guru  here's her site Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!

and a link from Leerburg Leerburg | Feeding a Raw Diet

raw is just that, raw. no cooking


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

This was Koda's Birthday dinner. Whole Rainbow Trout and Tilapia Fillets... All raw.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Lauri & the gang from this board is the raw guru  here's her site Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!
> 
> and a link from Leerburg Leerburg | Feeding a Raw Diet
> 
> raw is just that, raw. no cooking


Thanks for those links! Seems slightly less overwhelming now .




GSDSunshine said:


> This was Koda's Birthday dinner. Whole Rainbow Trout and Tilapia Fillets... All raw.


My jaw dropped at that picture haha. I never would have imagined it looked like that, so...raw. Now I really want to try this lol. Thanks!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I know how overwhelming it can be!.....I remember the first time I gave dex bones, omg I was soooooo nervous.....I "knew" it was safe, but boy oh boy, was I still nervous....I feel kinda silly now, but the first time you hear that crunch, you stop breathing for a second.....then, you forget about it!

PS Tater is GORGEOUS!!!!!

Here's another pic....a close up of the avatar


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> I know how overwhelming it can be!.....I remember the first time I gave dex bones, omg I was soooooo nervous.....I "knew" it was safe, but boy oh boy, was I still nervous....I feel kinda silly now, but the first time you hear that crunch, you stop breathing for a second.....then, you forget about it!
> 
> PS Tater is GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> Here's another pic....a close up of the avatar


Aww thank you!

So your picture brings up another question I have. We feed Tater in an elevated food bowl, would this work for Raw Feeding? I feel like he would need to have it on the floor to tear at it...am I wrong?

Also, do you rinse the meat before you give it to your GSD? Sounds like a silly question, but I was just wondering lol.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

with the fish and other meats is there any meat you shouldnt feed them? and where can you get stuff like that? is it bad to feed store fish?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

mrezkill said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> So your picture brings up another question I have. We feed Tater in an elevated food bowl, would this work for Raw Feeding? I feel like he would need to have it on the floor to tear at it...am I wrong?
> 
> Also, do you rinse the meat before you give it to your GSD? Sounds like a silly question, but I was just wondering lol.


First, there are no silly questions here!....food dishes can be prohibitive depending on the food you are giving....a half chicken for example, like you see Dex eating, would not suit a dish!....you can train your dog to eat the food on a towel or blanket and then simply pull up the towel after.....I do not rinse my food, that would remove some of the yummy....prepare yourself.....blood...! Also, it comes naturally raised from local farms, so I am not concerned about any kind of additives during packaging.....he also enjoy eggs twice a week, but he likes his slightly scrambled....picky brat!

shilorio:each person has different sources of where they find their food. Some use grocery stores (this can be expensive unless on sale), some use local butchers, wholesale providers or like me, I have gone right to the source and found local farmer's. I try to only feed meats that have been raised with a species appropriate diet ex. cows that are grass fed, not corn fed; but that is my personal choice. Types of fish not to feed can depend on your source and location, mine actually prefers sardines over any other! As far as meat goes, the only one I'm a little cautious with is pork (though I rarely feed it) b/c I don't have a local source I truly trust, so I do freeze it 21 days. 

A number of these choices are very personal and you will probably get some other responses here. In the end, it's what works for you and your dog.

It's odd to say, but this becomes a lot of fun actually! To find "treasures" of great food for your dog and watching the excitement in their eyes they get to eat it and not knowing what the days meal will be!!! Yup, I'm a weirdo...:crazy:


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I use the Bravo breeder rolls. I can get 10 pounds of ground chicken, turkey, lamb or beef with the organ meat and some ground veggies already in there. I give Primal raw frozen bones for their teeth. I do agree that the whole chicken is much better and different then the premade raw, but my only other choice is the supermarket. I don't want to give my pack supermarket meat because I'm kind of skitzy about the hormones, steroids, and antibiotics that the cattle get. At least with the Bravo, I am assured that the meat is free range and steroid, antibiotic and hormone free. Also, the Primal bones are from the same cattle. 

I also can't afford to do all raw with 5, so I do give them kibble in the morning. I used to use Acana, but just switched to Anamaet grain free. Anyone ever hear of it or use it?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i have never fed shilo raw, i dont know if i will start but is it better? because maybe i should...?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

shilorio said:


> with the fish and other meats is there any meat you shouldnt feed them? and where can you get stuff like that? is it bad to feed store fish?


I would not feed raw salmon (especially being in the Pac NW). There is some fluke (I forget exactly) that is not so good for dogs if they eat it raw. I know I have googled it before, I am just not in a googling mood right now (sorry)


----------

